# Lowrance Elite-4 Gold, what do you think?



## cmcowart (Jan 12, 2014)

Ordered the same exact unit on a website called the DigitalOasis.com for like $220. Installed it on my micro skiff and it's an awesome little unit, defiantly worth the money. If you do purchase the Elite-4 make sure you do buy it with the Navionics Gold card. Lowrance's regular charts suck.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

It came with the Gold Card, and I also purchased the extra 2 years of warranty for 36 dollars.

Thank you,
Jose Sirven


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Ordered the same exact unit on a website called the DigitalOasis.com for like $220. Installed it on my micro skiff and it's an awesome little unit, defiantly worth the money. If you do purchase the Elite-4 make sure you do buy it with the Navionics Gold card. Lowrance's regular charts suck.


I am looking at one of these units as well...... where did you find the Navionics gold card? Same place or separate seller?

I am definitely interested

Thanks


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

I purchased everything at West Marine. It was on sale for $250.00 and it included the card.


----------



## cmcowart (Jan 12, 2014)

> > Ordered the same exact unit on a website called the DigitalOasis.com for like $220. Installed it on my micro skiff and it's an awesome little unit, defiantly worth the money. If you do purchase the Elite-4 make sure you do buy it with the Navionics Gold card. Lowrance's regular charts suck.
> 
> 
> I am looking at one of these units as well......  where did you find the Navionics gold card?  Same place or separate seller?
> ...


Same place, for $220 with the gold card.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

I just returned my unit, the sonar stopped working. The salesman convinced me to spend a few more dollars and get the Garmin Echo 50 that is going on sale for $450.


----------

